# Snowball Admitted To LVH ... I am so worried



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I didn't want to say anything for the past few days ... because so many of our precious fluff's have not been feeling well ... and, I didn't want to add on another thread. However, I am asking for prayers for Snowball now.

I have felt that it was time for Snowball to get a check-up, so I made an appointment for Snowball to see Dr. Krisi next Tuesday. I have been worried because for two months this winter I kept Snowball off the Revolution ... only because whatever meds he has taken for heartworm, etc ... he seems to have a reaction afterwards ... usually itching. With the Frontline and Heartguard ... he had tummy problems, too. In the meantime, I learned that, for some reason, a lot of dogs in this area have come down with parasites.  So, then I started to worry that might happen to Snowball ... thus, part of the reason for the appointment next week. 

In the meantime ...

The past few days I've noticed that Snowball seemed uncomfortable about something. Every once in a while, for instance ... he would go over to the potty pad and circle, then look up at me, and leave the pad without doing anything. Although it was in the back of my mind to keep an eye on this ... I didn't worry too much ... because he has been peeing and making his regular poopies every day.

Today though, I was alarmed to see that he has hot spots all over ... under his neck, and on his back by his hind leg, etc. The one on his back looks irritated, for sure. I brush him every day and check for hot spots. There had been a few little ones under his neck for the past two days, so we put some ointment on them. However, this escalated out of nowhere today with hot spots all over! To the point, that Snowball started to growl at Felix when he tried to touch him. When that happned ... I called the vet's office right away because it was a big sign that Snowball was feeling some kind of pain or discomfort. 

Well, today the vet's office is booked full. So, in order to see Snowball, he had to be admitted as an emergency at the vet's office, in order to make sure he is seen today.

I feel so bad because I had to let Felix take Snowball to the office without me.  I don't want to go into detail about myself ... but, my MS prevented me from going with them. 

So, poor Snowball is there now without us. They will phone us after they see what is going on. 

To make matters worse ... Dr. Krisi is off today. I could have called her at home ... but, I really don't want to bother her unless it is a true blue emergency. And, I do trust the other doctors.

So, please say prayers for Snowball that it is nothing serious. I am kind of worried because he started licking his penie a lot too ... and, he just doesn't do that a lot. It's as though something is bothering him there or in the anal area. I am so worried and upset. If anything, I expect him to come home with one of those cones on his head. Oh, dear. I just want him back home so that I can comfort and cuddle him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, I'm sooo sorry! Let's hope he is back home with you asap. Will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Marie, i'm so sorry to hear about Snowball. I hope that the vets can figure out what is going on and make him comfortable. Rest assured that prayers are being said at this very moment for Snowball and also for you. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Hugs and love to you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - oh no. I'm so sorry that Snowball isn't feeling well. I wonder if the peeing or rather not peeing thing could be a UTI and he's really uncomfortable and itching a lot because of that. Have no idea but glad that Felix is getting him in. Any way you can be on the cell speaker phone with Felix and the doctor and hear what's going on? Just a thought. I'm sending prayers for Snowball that they have an easy fix and Snowball will be home soon.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh no, hope everything is ok.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no!!! Marie, I am SO sorry to hear this! I know you mentioned when we talked over the phone that Snowball had a hotspot and was feeling a little bit off so you were going to take him to the vet. Wasn't he sniffling a little bit too? I had him in my thoughts and was going to call you to check on him after your appointment. I'm SO sorry he's feeling worse today and had to be admitted to the vet clinic! I know Dr. Krisi will be back tomorrow so maybe you could call her then? Is Dr. Strickland seeing Snowball today? Please try not to worry...I'm sure precious Snowball will be okay. Please take care of yourself...and remember Marie, I am close by so if you need ANYTHING, don't hesitate to call me at all! I know you have Felix, but if you need any extra help, please call me! You have been such a blessing to us while Bailey has been sick so I would love to help in any way I can. Please keep us updated on what the vet says today. Lots of prayers being said.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, prayers for Snowball that it is easily remedied. Poor little guy. Please keep us up to date. hugs and licks.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry that Snowball isn't feeling well. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no, so sorry to hear about Snowball. Hopefully it's something that is easily fixed or treated. I will definitely send prayers his way and yours too. I know how hard it is to leave your baby at the vet. Please let us know when you hear something. 

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Marie, I'm so sorry to hear about little Snowball! Send my best wishes and prayers to you and him!

Don't blame yourself you couldn't go with him to the vet! I'm sure he'll feel that you're close to him!!!

Hugs,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no...Snowball???  
I will for sure pray that he gets back to himself VERY soon!!! will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted!
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh NOoooo!!!! Sending prayers to little Snowball, he must be so uncomfortable and now away from his mom too!!! How upsetting. 

I hope the doctors can get to the root of what's happening so he can clear up.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh poor snowball and poor you having this worry over him. be assured that your baby is in prayers that this is an 'easy-fix' and that he'll be back home with you in no time! .... and feeling better!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh no Marie. Poor little Snowball. I will keep him in my thoughts. Hoping he is feeling better in no time!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh NO Marie. I hate that Snowball is going through this. Please know I"m thinking of him and praying that he is better and back home soon. Sweet lil guy.....please get better soon!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Marie, I'm so sad to read this. Poor Snowball must be miserable. I'm sending lots of prayers that he's better very soon.

And, I'm worried about you too. This stress is so bad for your MS. I worry about your health, especially when Snowball isn't well. Sending lots of prayers for you too.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh man , not our poor snowballl .. hoping and praying its nothing serious , i know u must be beside urself w worry but lets just pray .. please keep us posted .


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know that I am sending positive thoughts and prayers to Snowball!!
(((((Big Hugs)))))


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sending out prayers and hugs to you and Snowball! These little fluffs really can make us panic, can't they? Please keep us updated!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Snowball....I hope whatever it is, it is an easy fix. I will keep Snowball and you in my prayers.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Marie, I'll be praying for Snowball. Please keep us posted. HUGS


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh Marie, I am sooooooooooooooooooooo sorry. Saying huge prayers. I'm sure Snowball will be okay, he's in really good hands. And soon enough will be back in your arms. Gosh, I know that feeling. Huge prayers being sent.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Marie, I'm so very sorry to hear Snowball is not well. Hopefully it's nothing major and can be treated quickly. I'll be praying for both you and Snowball.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marie, I'm so sorry! It is agonizing, I know. Snowball was doing so well-he looked wonderful in his newest pics. I hope this is just a minor set back. I am praying for you all and little Snowball. He is so adorable and I hope he is back with you, soon.:wub::grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no!!! Not precious Snowball!!!!! I hope you hear back soon and that it is something treatable.  I am so sorry your MS is acting up. Seeing my Mom suffer with it for so long breaks my heart and I hate this disease with such a passion.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about Snowball, saying prayers that he's feeling better and home again soon.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Marie, I hope you and Snowball are feeling a little better now and that nothing is serious.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Positive thoughts being sent Snowballs way!!!! Any news yet??


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anxious to find out about Snowball. Can't stop thinking about him.:wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Snowball


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I hope you are both better soon.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh no Marie!! I am so sad to hear that Snowball isn't feeling well. Sending both of you healing thoughts and prayers. It's so hard when our babies aren't feeling well and we don't know what's wrong. Hope you get some answers soon!!:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this Marie......I will check back later tonight to see if there is an update. Prayers have been said for Snowball and you!!! I hope everything is alright!!! We worry so about our babies~~~:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((Marie))) no, what is happening to our babies:bysmilie: 

Heavenly Father, I praise your name, and give you all the glory in everything, Lord you know Marie you know everything about her, you know when she is stressed, you know when she is at peace, Lord calm her spirit, bring peace to her, I ask for your strength to come over Marie, touch her body Lord, relax her and help her not to stress, you have your arms around little Snowball, Give the vet your eyes to see what is causing Snowball to be so uncomfortable, touch his body, take away his discomfort, may he be healed in the name of Jesus, Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for Snowball.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

oh dear, please keep us posted about Snowball! 
I hope that his vet can diagnose the situation fast and help him to feel better!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm really hoping little Snowball will be ok, keeping you both in my prayers, hugs:grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no. I'm praying for Snowball that it's nothing big. Please keep us updated. Hugs.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hoping this turns out to be something really minor, like maybe a sudden allergy to something they can treat?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you, let us know asap!! Take care *hug*


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and praying for Snowball and you!!!

Hugs


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Keeping Snowball in my prayers and anxious for an update.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in on my little Snowball. Praying for you, hubby and precious Snowball.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

rayer:_for little Snowball. Hope he recovers quickly._


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

checkin up on snowball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a short note to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart for caring so much.

Snowball is home with us and he should be okay. I promise to come back in a couple of hours with all of the details. We are going to give him his bathie and take care of the hot spots (a lot of them) and, then when that is done ... I have more time to share with you what the doctor said and what was done today.

Thank you, God ... and, all of my wonderful friends and SM family here. Paula, thank you for your beautiful and comforting prayer.

I'll be here with details in a little while. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh marie , im glad to know that snowball should be ok, kiss that baby extra for me , and ill be waiting to hear details, we love u


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:chili: Good news!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What good news Marie!! Give that little boy his bathie and could you give him a sweet little kiss for me. Will check back in for the details. Also please get some rest, it's been a very stressful day for you and Felix.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: Phew!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm happy that Snowball is home. It's always difficult when fluffs don't feel well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Sue. Phew is right!!! 

I spoke to Marie earlier, and Snowball!!! I love him so. Marie sounds absolutely wonderful. Just wanted to let you all know.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good heavens!! another sick baby  glad the vet says Snowball will be ok though. Phew indeed, crazy stuff. Give little Snowball gentle kisses from us :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news! I am so glad I got online before going to bed, I was thinking of Marie (and Felix) being home alone without Snowball and how she must be missing him. They must be thrilled!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie we are hoping that Snowball is OK!


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Prayers and positive thoughts that all is well soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay ... Snowball had his bathie a little while ago. He is all snuggled in on our bed with me and Felix.

Dr. Boyle, who checked out Snowball today, thinks he has an allergy to something that is causing the hot spots. She asked us if he has recently worn a new sweater or other piece of clothing, or leash. She zeroed in on this because of where the majority of irritated hot spots were located. Indeed, Snowball was wearing two different new sweaters within the last week! So, that might be why this whole thing flared up with so many hot spots. 

Fungal culture of the skin has been sent to the lab. In the meantime, cytology at the areas of scabbing and inflamation showed only a mild infection that is very superficial. 

His penie is not inflamed ... and the ultrasound of his bladder looks normal. Phew! 

And, he has no fever! Yay!

Dr. Boyle recommended that we keep the lesions, of course, clean and dry. And, bathe him two to three times a week ... for one to two weeks ... with the medicated shampoo. I don't have the name of the shampoo in front of me ... but, it is like Sebulux. 

We are applying the Animax ointment twice daily. And, then, hopefully, this will help clear the hot spots up.

When Snowball was still at the vets office, Dr. Boyle called us to ask if it would upset us if they cut Snowball's hair around the hot spots ... so that it would be easier to take cultures, etc. We told her it was okay. Snowball doesn't care ... and, Felix and I would love him even if he was completely bald. And, his hair grows back very fast. Actually, they did a good job ... because it is not that visible. I did appreciate though that she called us to ask ... and to let us know exactly what she and the staff were doing, and planning to do, on their end. She said Snowball was shaking so much when she was trying to examine him ... that she decided to give him a break. She was observing him while talking to us on the phone.

So, I feel confident that Snowball will be okay. We just need to make sure in the end what is causing hot spots like this. We will know more after the test results come back in a day or two. I think she said one of the tests would take closer to ten days.

Thank you, again, so much ... for all your prayers and loving comments about Snowball. And, for checking back to see how he was doing. I love you ladies soooooo much!:tender:

Snowball is now sleeping peacefully right next to us. He looks just like a little angel. His halo is hidden there under the covers. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that Snowball seems to be doing well and that it may be just an allergy to his new sweaters. I will continue my prayers for you and Snowball. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Now Marie, concentrate on getting yourself better. :hugging:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so glad he is snuggled right between u guys , i hope they find out whats causing the allergies , and i hope his hot spots clear up asap, im so relieved that it doesnt appear to be anything too too serious . hugs and kissies to snowball , and hugs to u my friend . i will continue praying for all the sicky fluffs and their worried mommies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for the update, Marie! I'm glad it's nothing too serious although skin infections can be difficult to deal with.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, just seeing this! 
I know how we worry when we don't know what is going on----my motto is usually "why pray when you can worry!" Not really, but that is how I act! Why are we so inclined to be human? 
Let us know what you find out as Kitzel has had a few hot spots this fall. I think his is from the flea bites he got from Lily here. He seems allergic to fleas. 
I hope you get good news soon.
I also hope YOU get some rest! Sit down w/a nice cuppa tea & close your eyes & remember all the good things in your life---that is what I am going to try!
:wub:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

That's a relief to hear it's not serious and Snowball will be ok!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update on precious Snowball!! Soooo glad it was nothing very serious but hopefully those hot spots will soon vanish!!
((((BIG HUGS))))))


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just a short note to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart for caring so much.
> 
> Snowball is home with us and he should be okay. I promise to come back in a couple of hours with all of the details. We are going to give him his bathie and take care of the hot spots (a lot of them) and, then when that is done ... I have more time to share with you what the doctor said and what was done today.
> 
> ...


 
Marie, you are such a sweetheart, and thank God, sounds like he will be okay. Sending huge hugs and still keeping those prayers coming.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh thank God that Snowball is home and will be ok (hugs) lots of kisses i Send for Snowball and good thoights to get well very soon
Hugs
Kat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad it's not serious! Sweetness and Tessa are sending little puppy kisses to Snowball!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear Marie, thanks for your update. What a relief to know that Snowball will be okay. :jackrabbitslims: He sounds as if he is feeling better already just getting all snuggly with you and Felix. Wonderful news!:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so relieved to find this AM that little Snowball is "Ok" as far as it being a serious concern. Though skin issues can be challenging, it sounds like the Dr. may very well have targeted the causing culprit and that will be a big help.
Prayers that little Snowball's skin problems clear quickly....never to return!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Prayers and hugs for snowball rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so glad that things are going to be ok for snowball!!! Good thing he likes baths so much or getting this many could be very hard on him  Hunter says "Snowball, I'm glad you are ok but I'm even more glad that you get all the extra baths and not me! You can come take my bath for me anytime!!!"


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank goodness Little Snowball is doing well except for the hot spots. It must have been very uncomfortable for him to be shaking like that. Give him a great big hug and kiss from CeeCee and Rain!!! So glad he is back home with you Marie!!!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hows my snowball doing this morning ? hope you were all able to rest ? question , should we be washing their clothes prior to putting them on like w newborns ?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooohh I hope the will find out what's wrong w/ him soon so he can come home and be well. Of course he will get lots of prayers and sending hugs to him today!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear it is nothing serious...give Snowball a kiss from Chloe and Summer!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Snowball - I hope he is okay :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie, I'm so glad Snowball is okay and it wasn't anything serious! I hope he continues to feel better and that his hotspots go away completely soon! Please keep us posted and be sure to get some rest!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*sigh of relief* here. I know he's uncomfortable, but at least the end is in sight. I wonder what material he's alergic to? What are the two sweaters made of?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - Snowball must be my baby!!:blink: Yup. :thumbsup: I don't know if I ever wrote about this before but I'm highly allergic to formaldehyde and have been for years. When I was in my 20's and skiing every other weekend, I bought some turtlenecks in like 6 colors! I was so happy with them. Then I started to itch and when I took it off, I had what looked like a turtleneck of hives. :w00t: Everywhere that the shirt touched I had red spots so down my arms and on my torso, no where else. Went to the dermatologist and he said they use formaldehyde often as a finishing agent in garments.:new_shocked: Who knew? So my camerawoman got 6 turtlenecks and I wash every new thing that I put near my skin. I also have to watch out with hair products that have Quarternium, which is also formaldehyde and it's in a ton of shampoos and conditioners. 
I'm so glad that the doc came up with this so fast and hope the bath will help. Was Snowball itching a lot? I think that mine was so severe that it brought out the hives but probably starts as skin irritations. 
Tell Snowball Pie that I totally understand how he feels and think that he should be waited on hand and paw until he feels better. I'm sending lots of hugs and kisses to you, Snowball and Felix.:smootch: And a shout out to your vet practice.:chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH thank goodness Marie!!! I didn't get a chance to stop back on here to check on Snowball last night. It sounds like everything is under control now! Please kiss that wittle sweetie for me. Rest up sweet Snowball!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Phew! So glad Snowball is better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad to hear that Snowball is home and doing better. It's no fun to be itchy!!!! Still sending lots of prayers for the cutie pie and also for you, Marie, and for Felix too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am overwhelmed with all the love and caring here. I can't thank you enough ... you are the most wonderful aunties. :smootch::tender:

Snowball has been almost itch free since last night. And, he slept like a log last night. I think the bath really helped ... although he does get bathed every week. Tomorrow, per instructions from the doctor, we will bathe him again. Thank goodness, he loves his bathies! I'm guessing that maybe the two to three baths a week ... for two weeks ... might be due to keeping the medication fresh and not becoming too greasy on his skin? Karla, if you read this ... what do you think about that?

I want to thank each and every one of you personally ... but, I want to make sure I respond to threads of other members, too. I love my SM family!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marie, that's wonderful that Snowball is doing so much better and actually got some sleep.  Please remember to take care of yourself too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a relief that it was something that could be easily remedied and he's feeling more comfortable! Give that little boy some hugs and kisses from me. And Callie's too shy to ask herself but she wants to send a kiss to Snowball.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am overwhelmed with all the love and caring here. I can't thank you enough ... you are the most wonderful aunties. :smootch::tender:
> 
> Snowball has been almost itch free since last night. And, he slept like a log last night. I think the bath really helped ... although he does get bathed every week. Tomorrow, per instructions from the doctor, we will bathe him again. Thank goodness, he loves his bathies! I'm guessing that maybe the two to three baths a week ... for two weeks ... might be due to keeping the medication fresh and not becoming too greasy on his skin? Karla, if you read this ... what do you think about that?
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you personally ... but, I want to make sure I respond to threads of other members, too. I love my SM family!!! :wub::wub::wub:


Oh Marie and we love you so much too. That is really good news!!!! So many hugs and love coming your way :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad to hear that Snowball is feeling better!!! :aktion033:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor Snowball! And poor you! Glad to hear that he is on the mend. Prayers that he will keep it up!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad Snowball is home and doing better!!:wub: hugs to you both!!:grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, so glad Snowball feels better. That is sure to make you feel better too! We are miserable when our babies are hurting. love and licks from Maggie Trixie and Whisper.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

So glad to hear its not too serious, and hope he gets less itchy everyday till he's itch free!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball I'm so happy your feeling better, take care mommy ok


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Happy To hear he is much better!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much to all of you for your continuing support and checking in to see how Snowball is doing.

Well, this afternoon, he started scratching again ... little by little. Every time I would ask Snowball not to scratch, bless his heart, he would stop. Tonight he seemed to scratch more after dinner ... although last night he had the same thing for dinner and he was okay. He did seem to scratch more after spending time in his day bed by the window this evening ... so, I don't know yet.

Anyway, we put more of the ointment on him tonight, as directed, and it seems that when he starts to nap or go to sleep, it calms down for him. My only concern is that there is still an area under his chin/close to his chest, that seems red. Not cherry red, but red. So, I want to keep an eye on that ... and, if it seems to get worse, I will call Dr. Krisi in the morning.

I am still thinking positive, but, darn, just when I think we might have figured out what the problem is ... the mystery of the cause can still be lurking.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I wouldn't worry too much. Even though you've done the bath, there's still residual histamines that have been doing their thing and it doesn't go away instantly. It will take you a few days, i believe but it sounds like things are better. Poor little Snowball...he just doesn't deserve this. Hopefully you'll be able to distract him with something else -- toys, activiites --to keep him from scratching. Sending love, healing and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I wouldn't worry too much. Even though you've done the bath, there's still residual histamines that have been doing their thing and it doesn't go away instantly. It will take you a few days, i believe but it sounds like things are better. Poor little Snowball...he just doesn't deserve this. Hopefully you'll be able to distract him with something else -- toys, activiites --to keep him from scratching. Sending love, healing and prayers. :grouphug:


Thank you, Sue.:tender: I just learned something new ... because I didn't know those nasty residual histamines can still make our fluff babies feel uncomfortable and that it doesn't go away instantly. 

I hope I don't jinx anything ... but, right now he is peacefully sleeping on the bed next to me. Thank God that he is getting some restful sleep.

Thank you, again, Sue. I'll take your advice and try not to worry too much. Well, I'll worry just a little worry ... I can't help it. : )


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie I'm so glad Snowball is alright and you got answers so quickly. God love that little boy of yours he is a trooper. I so hope the itching stops in a hurry. That can be so awful. I hope the tests come back and you find answers. Kisses for Snowball and hugs to you. Take care and feel better Marie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Marie I'm so glad Snowball is alright and you got answers so quickly. God love that little boy of yours he is a trooper. I so hope the itching stops in a hurry. That can be so awful. I hope the tests come back and you find answers. Kisses for Snowball and hugs to you. Take care and feel better Marie.


Awww ... Elaine. I miss it when I don't see you. Thank you so much for your loving thoughts.:tender:

I think of you and Dixie often. And, I have to get the picture up of Snowball and his *Snowball* book. That was so sweet of you to send that to Snowball.

Kisses back to beautiful Dixie, and warm hugs for you, Elaine.:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I hope I don't jinx anything ... but, right now he is peacefully sleeping on the bed next to me. Thank God that he is getting some restful sleep.


awwh I sure pray that he continues to have peaceful sleeping nights :tender: I am sending him my "sweet dreams" kisses and wish that he sleeps the whole night well and tightly :wub:

same to you!

hugs
Kat


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

So glad to hear that Snowball is mostly feeling better, and that's it's not anything super serious!


----------

